
Introducing Django development for HTTPS sites - dsign
https://www.shimmercat.com/en/info/articles/guides-django/
======
V_Levin12
Interesting stuff loading site using [https://](https://) and HTTP/2 from
minute five...

------
vladir
Useful article!

------
Kevin_Poulsen
Thx!

